# Need some help refinishing birch doors



## monty1975 (Apr 6, 2009)

In my 1926 dutch colonial I have fabulous single panel birch doors. In the addition to my 1926 dutch colonial I have crappy cheapo builder doors. I recently found a load of single panel birch doors at an architectual salvage shop in Ohio and had them shipped to my house in Illinois and now I need your help.

The first two doors I'd like to refinsh are closet doors and are in good shape. Both sides are in good physical condition and have a wonderful color but one side has a degraded top coat. (see pics - ignore the dust)

good side










bad side - looks decent from a distance














closer view of the bad side w/o flash (rough alligator skin finish)












Finally - my questions
How do I determine what kind of finish is on these doors
Can I refinish the crackled side without stripping the door?
Possible to somehow remove the top coat on the bad side witout removing the color so that I can reapply a top coat?
Thanks!
Brian


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sure there are a few tips and tricks I don't know about, but when it comes down to it I think you will just have to get some generic thinners and start testing to find what type of finish it is.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Are these interior or exterior doors? It will make a HUGE difference as to what finish to apply. If the finish dissolves with alcohol it is shellac. If lacquer thinner works its lacquer. If solvent don't touch it or acetone makes it wrinkle up it is probably spar varnish. The color looks like orange or amber shellac to me, if not I am sure you could use a dye stain to match if they interior doors. If they are exterior doors you should use a pigment stain for UV protection.


----------



## monty1975 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like it was shellac as 70% iso alcohol from the medicine cabinet removed the topcoat and left the stain untouched.










Can I continue to do this and apply a new top coat? Do I need to recoat with shellac or can I use polyurethane? Is it true that poly can take a lot more abuse? I ask because I have kids......


Here's what I am trying to match (existing doors)












Can I add dye stain to the poly or the shellac to bring the color closer to the existing doors?


thanks!!
Brian


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

If you get some alcohol based dye stain from Mohawk like Ultra penetrating dye stain or solar-lux, you can add a small amount right to your shellac.


----------

